# "Allergic" to white rice?



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I think I've narrowed a problem I've been having for YEARS to white rice. I'd like to know your thoughts.

Sometimes I wake up with a very "hungover" feeling or like morning sickness. I'm nauseaous, I feel dehydrated, I have a headache and often my sinuses are congested. Is it possible this is related to white rice? I feel like after I eat it, it continues to absorb liquid from from my stomach and then I feel all dehydrated. I also believe this is related to hormones but the rice is making it worse. The feeling goes away after the morning - once I'm up and about, eating, drinking etc. Sometimes I throw-up and then I feel much better.

Do any of you wise food ladies have any more information about this?


----------



## Naturopath Mom (Sep 30, 2010)

My oldest use to get this when he would eat refined grains. He did fine with brown rice but the white rice would make his eyes water, nose drip. We just stay away from the refined grains. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

It doesn't sound like a true allergy to me, but an intolerance. Search for food intolerance and you'll probably see a lot of information that makes you nod your head. Good luck!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

I have problems with white rice, arborio too... basically any whites. I used to eat a ton of brown, also quinoa and have started to limit those grains as well. I never felt the need to vomit, but did experience the hangover feeling for sure.


----------



## 3eth (Jan 9, 2011)

hi ellien,

i was searching online this morning and came across a something that you had posted about a year ago----
------I think I've narrowed a problem I've been having for YEARS to white rice. I'd like to know your thoughts.
Sometimes I wake up with a very "hungover" feeling or like morning sickness. I'm nauseaous, I feel dehydrated, I have a headache and often my sinuses are congested. Is it possible this is related to white rice? I feel like after I eat it, it continues to absorb liquid from from my stomach and then I feel all dehydrated. I also believe this is related to hormones but the rice is making it worse. The feeling goes away after the morning - once I'm up and about, eating, drinking etc. Sometimes I throw-up and then I feel much better.
Do any of you wise food ladies have any more information about this?--------

i have had this terrible health issue for the past 13 or so years, i get that horrible hungover feeling that just comes on me, i feel so sick sometimes that i feel like i will die. it usually causes a headache too. ive been searching for years too to find out what this may be. tons of drs, tests, (stints at the mayo clinic, johns hopkins) food allergy testing, i keep a food journal, etc etc. no one can make any sense of it or figure out what causes it. at first i thought it was a reaction to sugar, and it still may be. but its not consistent.

i have been diagnosed with celiac and so for a year i went on a gluten free diet, eating lots of white rice, and white rice products. i felt a lot WORSE, not better. so it occurred to me lately, especially after an episode the other night when i had white rice for dinner, that maybe the white rice is part of the problem. but for some reason, the white rice doesnt trigger the sick feeling ALLTHE TIME, just sometimes. and it seems that sometimes it happens when i eat white rice and have some form of sugar too. like sometimes sushi seems to affect me, but then again, not every time i have sushi. very inconsistent! (cake frosting and oreo cookie cream seem to be triggers too)

so i googled "white rice allergy" this morn and your thread came up. would you mind telling me if *just* white rice gives you these symptoms or do you have any problems with sugar too? and is it consistent? like every time that you eat the rice, do you have your symptoms? your post is the closest thing that i can find anywhere (and ive looked everywhere!) to what i am going through. (another symptom i have with all this is "cramps" in my legs & feet. it feels like they are painfully cold, its very strange! by any chance, do you get this too?)

i would greatly appreciate any thoughts or details about your situation and if youve come across any more info on the subject. thank you, thank you, thank you in advance for your thoughts & any info that you can share!!

beth


----------



## Tima (Sep 29, 2013)

I recently learned that my body cannot tolerate white rice and am feeling much better since avoiding it. I'm also learning how to grocery shop and eat out in a healthy way. I recenlty wrote an article about it called When White Rice is Not Nice.


----------

